# DIY Haldex controller



## midgetst170 (May 1, 2007)

Hi all
Sorry for creating a new topic on this subject but as their are so many posts concerning standalone controllers i was unsure which one to reply to.
Anyway ive managed to create a very simple and cheap (cost me so far £30 ukp) Haldex Controller .
Having dismantled a Haldex unit i have aquired for a little project of my own. I found the following
The pump used to create the oil preassure is simply operated from 12vdc
The motor used to controll the preassure valve is a Bipolar stepper motor.
Using some readily available circuitry i have created a controller that gives with the turn of a knob 0-50/50 power transfer.
The controller is very simple at the moment but i intend to have push button controll for instant 0% and 100% operation. Also a digital display like many of the expensive aftermarket controllers i have seen.
I am also hoping to have oil temp control utilising the temp sensor that is already in place and simply driving the stepper motor to zero position should the temp reach a certain level.
Some of these functions should be easily controled by any aftermarket ecu such as OMEX, Emerald etc
As i said the controller at the moment is avery simple piece of kit , a bi polar stepper motor driver is used to control the valve these are available ready made on ebay.
I will try to post afew pics of the Haldex unit in pieces and the finished item.
I must stress that this is not operating in a car at the moment but i have had the diff running at full F50/R50 and F100/R0 on the work bench using a 3HP electric motor to provide drive .


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: DIY Haldex controller (midgetst170)*

sick waiting for more info


----------



## nuts4x4 (Apr 26, 2003)

junk the bipolar motor, its actually quite slow to react in bursts


----------



## midgetst170 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (nuts4x4)*

The motor i am using is the original one thats found in the haldex unit. So i can only assume its as fast as an original Haldex controller.
Its only needed to move a worm gear approx 25 mm and does that very quickly 0-100% (0-25mm) in less than 1 sec. For the sort of road application i intend this is fine, I am not sure on the road it would even be possible to detect a differance even if it took longer to engage drive to the rear. 
Unless on the race track with the latest in telemetry timing i am not sure anyone could tell the differance if the Haldex took 1 or 2 sec to activate from 0 to 100%.
I am no electronics expert but the motor is rated to 2.5 amps and i am currently running it at 0.75 amps so imagine a current increase would improve the 1 sec time if required.

But yes their are pleanty of other stepper motors out their. I have also seen a mechanical controlled valve that replaces the entire Haldex Controller and has its own oilways and valve to control power to the diff. For now however this is a simple cheap alternative to spending £1000 or so on a aftermarket controller.
For my particular project an off the shelf controller is just not needed as i am transplanting a 4wd Haldex unit to a normaly rwd only application and have none of the ABS + VAG COM issues.


----------



## Demon R32 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (midgetst170)*

i would like to hear more i need this to my project


----------



## midgetst170 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (nuts4x4)*

The motor i am using is the original one thats found in the haldex unit. So i can only assume its as fast as an original Haldex controller.
Its only needed to move a worm gear approx 25 mm and does that very quickly 0-100% (0-25mm) in less than 1 sec. For the sort of road application i intend this is fine, I am not sure on the road it would even be possible to detect a differance even if it took longer to engage drive to the rear. 
Unless on the race track with the latest in telemetry timing i am not sure anyone could tell the differance if the Haldex took 1 or 2 sec to activate from 0 to 100%.
I am no electronics expert but the motor is rated to 2.5 amps and i am currently running it at 0.75 amps so imagine a current increase would improve the 1 sec time if required.

But yes their are pleanty of other stepper motors out their. I have also seen a mechanical controlled valve that replaces the entire Haldex Controller and has its own oilways and valve to control power to the diff. For now however this is a simple cheap alternative to spending £1000 or so on a aftermarket controller.
For my particular project an off the shelf controller is just not needed as i am transplanting a 4wd Haldex unit to a normaly rwd only application and have none of the ABS + VAG COM issues.


----------



## Demon R32 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (midgetst170)*

is it possible to buy the scematic and watt components to use ? from you ?


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Demon R32)*

would you be willing to build more of these? because as i do want one of the nice standalone controllers, but this would help get my rallye on the road faster.


----------



## Maximillian (May 8, 2007)

*Re: (midgetst170)*

Have you thought about the heavy increased wear in the driveline components since your "easy" controlling doesn't consider the actual
drivingsituation of thecar. If you are using a standard or upgrade haldex controller it will always control the torquetransfer in a safe way.
For ex. in tight cornering with low acceleration the Haldex unit
detects the curve and reduce the torque to avoid windup and damage to pto rearaxle etc.


----------



## midgetst170 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (jackyltardvaark)*

Hi
I will post full details of the build so far with a list of components used.
It really is simple to build up with only a few components, but as i said ready made circuit boards are available( the sort used to drive CNC machinary and pc controlled robot projects) its simply a stepper motor driver circuit.
I am ahappy to share what i have learnt/achieved.
As i have a young family i dont get as much time on the computer or in the gararge as i would like, however i will endeavour to get some pictures on here over the weekend.


----------



## midgetst170 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (Maximillian)*

Hi
The project i am building is not VW or Audi based so i dont have many of the sensor imputs a standard Haldex controller uses.
Its true i dont have the kind of controll a Haldex unit has, but this is the reason for going standalone.
i have removed my original controller and adapted/overided the components and have the ability to controll the diff 0-100% also the oil temp controll is easily implemented as is the option to go to 0% when on the brakes.
Correct me if i am wrong but none of the other *standalone *controllers mentioned in these forums have the kind of controll you mention. If this level of control is needed then its best to stick with a original haldex unit and try to implement the VAG sensors, ecu and loom into your project. 

I appollogise if I am incorrrecti( i am not a VW or Audi expert) but i am not sure that the original unit is able to detect that you are conering, none of the related circuitry-connections i have seen is connect to any steering angle sensors? not directly anyway.
Maybe some means of detecting steering angle is possible through wheel speed etc but even this could be easily confused with a slipping wheel.
Its my understanding that any diff has to cope with the situation you mention if fitted with Haldex or not. The haldex unit simply controlls the amount of torque that is fed into the diff (%100%) and not how the diff uses it.
In its simplest form Its like an on/off switch i have just taken the control of when its on or off + how much on to allow.
As i said i am not an expert i am just playing with a project at the moment and have decided to use a tt rear axle/gearbox . In doing so i thought why not have the option of Haldex drive so i have and continue to work to find a means of implementing it.
I agree if you have all the sensors available then an upgraded Haldex unit is the best way to go why reinvent the wheel if you dont have to. Unfortunately in my case i have to.


----------



## Maximillian (May 8, 2007)

*Re: (midgetst170)*

Hi,
Ok, You are right. If you don't have the sensors needed then you have to use this type of controlling







)
Good luck with your project.
Br


----------



## eric545 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Maximillian)*

So what is needed to make standalone a controller that will integrate w/ the stock haldex pump?
I assume some way of changing the voltage to the haldex pump between 0v and 12v... that sounds simple enough


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: DIY Haldex controller (midgetst170)*

Two Words:
Good Luck


----------



## splitsecond (May 17, 2007)

Any updates on this?


----------



## Tonci (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: DIY Haldex controller (midgetst170)*

I am very intrested in building one controller myself. Could you by any chance share your shematic diagram and list of components?


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: DIY Haldex controller (Tonci)*

updates??


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: DIY Haldex controller (Rado.16vT)*

I have a new one now.. 6ch stepper motor controller.. TPS, VSS, wheel speed differential, haldex temp, engine speed, MAP.. fully mappable. Oh.. speaks CAN too.


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: DIY Haldex controller (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_I have a new one now.. 6ch stepper motor controller.. TPS, VSS, wheel speed differential, haldex temp, engine speed, MAP.. fully mappable. Oh.. speaks CAN too.









Info? I'm on full standalone now but I have 2 outputs (pwm) prepped and run for a potential controller, and could tie into can if needed.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

any updates


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_any updates


Are you asking me or the original poster?


----------



## hcorrea (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: DIY Haldex controller (BlueSleeper)*

Info please!


----------



## hcorrea (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: DIY Haldex controller (hcorrea)*

Look this:

http://www.dutchbuild.com/simp....html


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: DIY Haldex controller (hcorrea)*

That one is passive control.. the other one I mess with is active.


----------



## hcorrea (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: DIY Haldex controller (yellowslc)*

Where I can get details regarding that you made?
Can be use in a VR6 MK3 Turbo with a Halltech and without CAN?


----------



## vagpower (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: DIY Haldex controller (hcorrea)*

I was actually thinking about trying to make a haldex controller this summer. After I found some documentation on how to run stepper motors, for a micro controller i'm using for another project. I was thinking that it wouldn't be that hard to read in from the temp sensor to shut off under high temps, and tps and brake sensors for shutting the system off for turns. I dont think i would try to mess with vss or any sort of stability control. I was also thinking of making adjustable locking settings. So any info you guys have about the factory controller actually works would be great. 


_Modified by vagpower at 2:52 PM 2-4-2008_


----------



## hcorrea (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: DIY Haldex controller (vagpower)*

I appreciate your optimism. I'm waiting.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2



_Modified by hcorrea at 6:47 AM 2-5-2008_


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: DIY Haldex controller (midgetst170)*

Any luck with this type of setup from those who have attempted it?


----------



## traderdesk (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: DIY Haldex controller (hcorrea)*

Hi.... I am looking at stand alone controller for the Haldex r32 MKV system....The r32 transplant will be into a SEAT Leon 1p model. In case the ECU (it is like the S3 ECU) cannot turn on the 4WD and ABS codes I was wondering at alternatives in active haldex stand alone controllers... Any advice? Thanks


----------



## 1gcrazy (Dec 7, 2007)

Any news on this???


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

1gcrazy said:


> Any news on this???


No still dreaming - contact the folks from http://Dutchbuild.com


----------



## give_it_to_dem (Jan 28, 2005)

Dutch1967 said:


> No still dreaming - contact the folks from http://Dutchbuild.com


I did in November but its not ready yet...


----------



## DutchWilco (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello, After a few year development we have a few (Canbus) problems over what must finish. There are started 2 persons from the university what use this Haldex-controller as gruduation-project and work full-time on this product for 6monads. The global things are finish and I can give a little info about this. 
This Controller will work with canbus and can use as stand-alone but also for the stock mk4 and mk5 4Motion, Audi S3 etc. 
The standard/stock cars can put this system between the plug from the Haldex without any changing ore damage the standard wiring loom. 
This system will use the Canbus-signals from the car and we can manipulate this with the controller so you can change the ratio on 3 different ways. On this way you don't have to change the computer what is on the Haldex. 
The stand-alone version do need a few normal signals what is easy to install. After this it will send the info as Canbus to the stock Haldex computer. 

There will come 3 options: Speed, Trottle and lock. 
With speed you can start (as example) with 50/50 and can change in steps from 20kmh when you go faster. 
Throttle is for when you go full-throttle he can start as example with 50/50 and less when you don’t need all power and drive with half trottle etc what you can change in little steps. 
Lock can you put on 50/50 or what you want and will lock hole time on this setting and can be changed in little steps. 
All safety what is in the stock Haldex-computer will work as stock after install this controller what is important for don't get damage for when the oil is to hot etc. 

The product will be a little box what can install into the back or under the rear seat etc. and must plug into or between the stock Haldex-plug. After this we are busy to make a easy and good/looking box for in front with a display and multi functional button and a on/off button so when it is off will work the original system when this is use in a stock R32 etc. We want make this little box with display wireless so it's very easy to install and do need only 12V and a Mass. 

We need a little more time for finish the last things and it will be a very professional product what will make in series and not by hand as hobby on the dinner-table  It is a very hard way for development this but I want a perfect product without any problems. I'll hope that there is a first (finish) product into a few monads. This 2 persons do have 6 monads full-time for make finish this last things so it can in production. 


I will let know when there is news again. 

Kind regards, 
Wilco


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

DutchWilco said:


> Hello, After a few year development we have a few (Canbus) problems over what must finish. There are started 2 persons from the university what use this Haldex-controller as gruduation-project and work full-time on this product for 6monads. The global things are finish and I can give a little info about this.
> This Controller will work with canbus and can use as stand-alone but also for the stock mk4 and mk5 4Motion, Audi S3 etc.
> The standard/stock cars can put this system between the plug from the Haldex without any changing ore damage the standard wiring loom.
> This system will use the Canbus-signals from the car and we can manipulate this with the controller so you can change the ratio on 3 different ways. On this way you don't have to change the computer what is on the Haldex.
> ...


 
sounds good cant wait


----------



## steveu812 (Apr 26, 2021)

@Maximillian
I know this thread is 9 years old.
I tried to message Maximillian but system says as a "new" user - I can't
So on the chance that he will see this - or someone can pass it on (hint hint) I decided to just post try this.

I can't find the exact thread where you thought you mentioned you had specs from the manufacturer about the Haldex controller.
I don't have a VW - but I learned to drive in a '73 Super Beetle back in 1977. The car I want to mod is a '07 Ford Freestyle (Volvo XC90). Bought it used, now has 247k on it. The AWD worked fine for a year or so, but now the traction control light comes on immediately. I've followed countless threads on testing and fixes on Ford, Volvo, Audi and VW forums to try and fix it, but I only use the AWD - maybe twice a year in the snow, so I struggle putting $$ into it given the car is so old. I've come to the conclusion that if I can control the stepper motor in the regulating valve to engage/disengage to the clutch pack, I can have what I need. I have a EE resource to help me with implementation so I really just need the basic electrical spec for the stuff in the DEM. 
I have also explored the numerous threads on this mod, but it seems most guys want to go racing and such and so they give up on the project since the system wasn't designed for full time (ab)use.


----------

